# moving to Bamberg Germany any trails?



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

So I am moving to Bamberg Germany. I will be getting there in the next few weeks, and my bike will be there mid December. I was wondering if anyone rides in the area? Any good trails? Any decent bike shops in the area?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out KMC Cycling, we may have a few folks who know the area:

Free forum : KMC Cycling Club


----------



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey dude,

I've been here a few years and there are a lot of trails, I don't know that many of them, but if you go down to ODR and talk to Chris or Josh, they know where a ton of them are.

I've finally finished the build on my 29er, so maybe I'll see you out there on the trails.


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

amsapper said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> I've been here a few years and there are a lot of trails, I don't know that many of them, but if you go down to ODR and talk to Chris or Josh, they know where a ton of them are.
> 
> I've finally finished the build on my 29er, so maybe I'll see you out there on the trails.


Hey, sorry this reply is so late, I just saw your message. I got a few tips on trails from one of the local bike shops, so I have been riding a bit. I mainly go down to the Nurnberg area to ride. My Kona 29er is a rigid and my full susp Haro has seen better days, so I am mostly sticking to easier stuff. I am in the process of building a pig, so once thats up and running I will be back out on the trails. See you out there!


----------



## Rubicon73 (Feb 10, 2009)

Schweinfurt has an awesome trail system as well. Google Almrösl and ride from there. Enjoy!


----------



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

my 29er is a Niner EMD, with a WB Magic 100 on it, I love the bike and I've been mashing around Hauptmoor wald and up north by Hallstadt, it's mostly all gravel fire roads with a little bit of singletrack that you have to search for.

My Kona Coiler is almost rebuilt, I just need the guy I bought IS/Post adapters from on Ebay to send me the parts I actually ordered. Then it'll be rideable.

thanks for the tip Rubicon, I'll check it out.


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

There is a race in Bamberg in August. It is part of the European Championships, but it is a great way to find a fast XC trail.


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

spookyload said:


> There is a race in Bamberg in August. It is part of the European Championships, but it is a great way to find a fast XC trail.


Hmmm, I am going to have to look into that!


----------



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

I heard from others here that the race last year was pretty good. I don't climb worth a crap anymore and my EMD isn't XC light by any means, but I've been thinking of checking out.

maybe we could have a MTBR get together at it!


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

Sounds awesome. If not there then we can do it at the finale in Garmisch!


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## i war's ned (Jul 7, 2012)

i used to live in Franken a few years back, about 40km from Bamberg.

there is lots of riding to be had around Bamberg. it is in the middle of the Frankische Schweiz, or the Franconian Switzerland. it's not as mountainous as Switzerland, but there are plenty of hills and trails criss-crossing the area. as already mentioned it's a climbing mecca.

have a look on gps-tour.info and centre in on Bamberg, selecting "mountainbike" and setting the difficulty of the tours you are after. lots of options.


----------

